
Python library for 1990s AT&T Attendant Console - diamondman
https://github.com/diamondman/att26a
======
diamondman
I found this attendant console in a thrift store in San Francisco for $4. It
is covered with LEDs and buttons, and has a very high build quality. I thought
about how hard it would be to make something similar today (with just the cost
of LEDs and buttons), and decided to pick it up for a later project.

This repository is the result of my reverse engineering of the ATT26A
hardware/firmware and includes:

    
    
      * Documentation of the hardware.
      * Documentation of the wire protocol.
      * Python library for driving the panel.
      * Example programs for using the python library.
    

These Attendant Consoles can be found on ebay for around $25 (at the time of
writing). If you are into unusual display interfaces, pick one up and see what
you can do.

New examples, patches, and new language bindings welcome.

Happy hacking!

